

Ask HN: Any idea what this could be? - wwwhat

I found this while sniffing Tor exit node traffic: http://vps6.vpnzz.com/farmer/<p>Any idea what it could be? Looks dodgy.
======
logn
Can you describe what we're about to click or include just the src or
screenshot?

~~~
wwwhat
Here's the screenshot: <http://i.imgur.com/ZFV8gJr.png>

I found it using my exit node to request a page returning some network and
internal details of their system, and the IP address of my node, along with a
parameter stating that my node was "unusable" for some reason.

~~~
basdevries
Those damn asians!

